# how many diapers a day for a 15 month old?



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

I"m curious, how many times a day do you change you babies/toddlers that are 15 months or older? I am thinking about buying some more diapers for dd cuz she seems to be getting close to growing out of mediums.... but I'm not sure how many I should buy....right now we are using around 9 or 10 diapers a day. How many do you think are needed?


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Ds is 25 months now and he uses around 7-8 dipes a day, plus one at night.


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

my 16 month old goes through about 6-8 diapers in a 24 hour period.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I think you should probably stick with the 9-10 a day. DD is 13 months and uses around that. I can't imagine that she will change too much in the next couple months. I think it's better to err on the side of more rather than have too few.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

At least 12 diapers a day and somtimes more, which mean I throw a load in the washer in the afternoon some days. Gotta get more. :LOL


----------



## anhaga (May 26, 2005)

Dd goes through 8 to 12 a day.


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

I'd say 8-10 diapers a day. Of course he's in his night diaper from 8:30PM to 7:30AM, so that takes up almost 1/2 a day there! I agree with the PP though, it's always better to have more than you think you'll need.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

dd goes through probably 10-12 or so a day (maybe more if I'm home and maybe less if DH is taking care of her). This is not counting night time diapers which are usually 2-3 per night depending on how much she's awake (the more she's awake the more she pees).

She is just about 16 months.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

At 15 months dd was still going through 8-10 dipes a day, now however at 22 months (and showing a small amount of potty intrest) I'm using about 4 dipes a day and one at night. She spends a good deal of the day naked inside or in a swimsuit outside, she is really starting to space out her pees.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

My almost 13 month old goes through about 15 or more a day when we are at home and coverless. Out and about she goes through less, simply because it is so hot right now. Even though she nurses and drink water when out she pees less. But when we are at home, it feels like all I do is change her diaper :LOL


----------

